# Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen



## Britney83 (7. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte mal eine Bäckchenfrage. Aber zuerst der Sachverhalt:
Ich halte mich gerade in Norwegen auf und hab mich deshalb (zum ersten mal wirklich) dem Meeresangeln gewidmet. Zu Hause gabs meist Karpfen oder Forelle. Nun hab ich hier zwei Dorsche gefangen (beide ca. 1,8kg ohne Innereien - wie gibt man das Gewicht an? Mit oder ohne Innereien?). Und beide filetiert. Nun zu meiner Frage:
Bastelt ihr den Fischen die Bäckchen raus? Habs versucht, war mir dann aber zu viel der Operation. Gibts evtl. nen Trick?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!

mfg

Britney83


----------



## MefoProf (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

Hallo,

zu deiner Frage: Das Gewicht wird mit Innereien angegeben. Ich esse die Bäckchen nicht mit. Höchstens mal, wenn der Fisch mit Kopf auf den Grill (oder in den Ofen) kommt. Bin aber eher ein Freund des Filets und da dann noch die Bäckchen rauszufummeln finde ich doch arg aufwendig. Ist ja auch nicht gerade viel dran an so einem Bäckchen. Alles was nach dem filetieren übrig bleibt, koche ich und verfüttere an Hund und Katzen.

Viel Spass noch in Norwegen und weiterhin gute Fische!


----------



## Robert (7. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

Bäckchen rausfummeln ist ziemliche Arbeit und bei Dorschen mit der Größe tu ich mit das auch nicht an.
Bei Steinbeissern allerdings kommt das Backenfleisch mit raus, da der im Vergleich zum Dorsch ne deutlich größere Kaumuskulatur hat.

Falls jemand einen Trick kennt, mit dem es einfach geht, da wär ich auch dran interessiert


----------



## Norlyr (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

Hallo,
ich mach die Bäckchen so von Dorschen ab 5Pfd. raus. Ist am Anfang ne Fummelei aber mit ein wenig Übung und nem Scharfen Messer gehts ganz gut#6! Ein absolutes Muss sind die Backen vom Steinbit (da hast du absolut recht Robert), aber auch bei großen Lumbs ist was zu holen. Ein kulinarisches Schmankerl sind sie auf jeden Fall.

Gruss norlyr#h


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

ich hab die noch nie rausgeschnitten #c .... meist ist am Filet ja schon genug dran (wenn man es richtig macht) das auf die paar Gramm auch nicht ankommt ...


----------



## Norge Fan (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

Wie die Jungs vor mir schon geschrieben haben macht das mit den Bäckchen erst ab einer gewissen Fischgröße einen Sinn.Aber nicht nur bei Meeresfischen.Habs mal bei einem Zander versucht und war auch legger.Gruß#h Renè


----------



## Robert (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*



> das auf die paar Gramm auch nicht ankommt ...



Auf´s die paar Gramm kommt es wirklich nicht an, wohl aber auf den Geschmack

So was von Zart und hmmmmm


----------



## HD4ever (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

mhm .... sollte ich vielleicht mal testen .... #c
bisher profitierte ja der Kater von den Filetierüberbleibseln .... #d
kein Wunder das der immer durchdreht wenn ich mit Fisch nach hause komme ...


----------



## Mirco (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

@ Jörg
Ja solltest Du wirklich mal probieren.

Da geht’s um die Klasse nicht die Masse!

Vor allem bei den exotischen Fischen.

Ich schneide einmal kreisrund die Backe am Rand ein und taste mich dann weiter in Richtung Mitte.

Mann könnte sich bestimmt auch ein kleines Werkzeug basteln, womit man das Wangenfleisch rausschaben kann. Z.B. ein alter Teelöffel den man etwas schärft.

Haben wir keinen Chirurgen hier an Bord, der ein paar Tips geben kann|rolleyes


----------



## Britney83 (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Filetieren + Entfernen der Bäckchen*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten! Werd dann auch mal eine Operation vornehmen! Heute gabs 3 Schollen. Und dann frisch in die Pfanne... mit Bäckchen!


----------

